# Modified Live 2010 @ Brands Hatch



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like im turning into the resident GTROC unofficial event photographer 

Sorry if the order is messed up but photobucket is a tart. Apologies if the non GTR pics or the women offend anyone......




































































































































































Sumo Power GT1














































Carmadillo Lime Green/Carbon GTR




























This Mini had a split bonnet and sounded vicious
































































Monster RS Cosworth


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Part 2..............

The EDC Drift cars (who to be honest were pretty pants compared to the BDC and JDM boys, bar the driver of the V8 Chrome R33 and the 350Z)
































































Racing Truck which put the EDC Drifters to shame




























The Legendary Fuujin is also in these pics somewhere????














































I couldnt resist they were the two best there 





































GT1's out on track

















































































































































The 'worlds first' flocked car (exterior) - Flocking nasty apart from the wheels which actually looked quite good.




























Interesting Purple 33


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Part 3..............

More GT1






























































































































































































































































































































Its time for Time Attack


















































































Fee you turned away




























TR Racing 34


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

savage pics mate 

Women look mint along with the motors


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Part 4.....

More Time Attack

Mental GtiR




























Anyone for Airjacks?




























Triumph Factory Works Bikes (Bike was beaten around Brands by a TA Subaru)





































CPR Evo's - Hubba 


















































































Spotted my car from the pitlane
















































































































































































































I was trying to take pics of the Veilside Fortune RX7 but they kept getting in the way




























Garage D built Castrol RB30'd R32




























Built by the Genius Julian Smith piloted in the BDC by Belinda Challis


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Great pics of an obviously great day :clap:

Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi R32 GTR R32 GTR,
Thanks for all these pics. It must be a lot of hassle but well worth the effort.
You picked up most of my favorites and I am sorry my arm with cigarrette in hand got in the way of the very first shot.
See you soon.


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the great pics I really enjoyed them, didnt realise what a great event this is, will try to get there next year.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Mudflap i dont think that was your arm think it was MarkM3's????


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Guilty as charged.

Vinay, not enough offensive pics!!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Mate i had to rein in some of the images as they weren't fit for public consumption in the presence of females


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Vinnay you always were and still are the dogs b***** witha a camera. you snapping pod on saturday too? please say you are.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Mudflap i dont think that was your arm think it was MarkM3's????


And to think I was nearly famous. I'm sure it is my arm and clothing.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Great pics! :thumbsup:

Can't remember a show where so many cars were so well presented on the GTROC stand.... Was a great sight.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Totally agree with Alex, stand looks fantastic. nice one chaps.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Totally agree with Alex, stand looks fantastic. nice one chaps.


Your beauty on the stand would have provided the finishing touch.

Mrs Mudflap sends her love.


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

im getting old or there were some shockingly nasty cars there


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No there was some right old tat there


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

lol, what have they done to some of those impreza's!!! :chairshot


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Titanium GTR said:


> Vinnay you always were and still are the dogs b***** witha a camera. you snapping pod on saturday too? please say you are.


Dont think i am coming on Saturday anymore will come on Sunday instead.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

some cool pics


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent Pics mate

Well Done :thumbsup:


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Cool pics! We had a great weekend! Watched Ghana - USA on saturday in London, and had a fantastic day at Brands Hatch. Sorry for that game on sunday guys!  

Does anyone know if this car is from someone on GTR.co.uk? I love it! I wanted to ask some questions about this beautiful car, but unfortunately i couldn't find the owner.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no idea, but it had knight racer stickers and sunstrip so maybe ask them


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Some excellent pictures, looks like a great show


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Lars-GT-R33 said:


> Cool pics! We had a great weekend! Watched Ghana - USA on saturday in London, and had a fantastic day at Brands Hatch. Sorry for that game on sunday guys!
> 
> Does anyone know if this car is from someone on GTR.co.uk? I love it! I wanted to ask some questions about this beautiful car, but unfortunately i couldn't find the owner.


He's on SkylineOwners. Saw him at ace cafe as well. If you look at the pics i uploaded from Knebworth Park there are loads of his car. He has a lot of Carbon fibre goodies.


----------

